# Cheesecake lover. Thinking about buying one online?



## dannyboy6554 (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey everyone i love cheesecake and it's hard for me to find a good one around my area. My friend told me she bought one online and it was out of this world. I'm just a little nervous to buy a cheesecake online. Guess i'm not as internet savy and trust worthy as i should be. anyone have any advice or ever bought cheesecake or any other dessert online?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 8, 2004)

www.cheesecakefactory.com good service too


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you have a Costco or Trader Joe's near by?  I also love cheesecake and I have had them from both places.  I usually buy mine at TJ's because I can get a smaller one.  I do not buy anything online, too risky for my taste (gee whillikers, a liberal worried about risk?>>???)


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 9, 2004)

I sampled the cheesecake of Cheesecake factory when I was in L.A. two years ago.  It was heavenly.  Their online product must surely be as good.  I found their cheesecakes being sold here recently in a membership shopping club much like Costco.  I never did buy it as it's pretty expensive here what with all the import duties and all.


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2004)

cheesecake factory is awesome!!
everytime we go there it's about a 
3 hour wait just to get your order in.


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 9, 2004)

They ship the cheesecake frozen, which doesn't affect the quality.  

Have had cheesecakes from Harry & David and Junior's.  Order with confidence, so long as you have next day FEDEX service available in your area.  The place you order from will tell you if it's impossible to ship to you.


----------

